# Silly question...



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

When Target goes outside, he pecks at all sorts of seeds and things in the lawn. Most are brown seeds the size of a pea (We have a cotton wood tree and some sort of pine tree in the yard). Does Target instinctively know what's ok to eat, or should I be concerned?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Prizm said:


> When Target goes outside, he pecks at all sorts of seeds and things in the lawn. Most are brown seeds the size of a pea (We have a cotton wood tree and some sort of pine tree in the yard). Does Target instinctively know what's ok to eat, or should I be concerned?


I don't think that is a silly question at all.

Birds don't instinctively peck at what is good for them, but they will peck at what is tasty as well as any kind of little rocks, when they crave some minerals.

I would be more concerned with any residual toxins in the ground or lawn.
Have you used any insecticides/chemical fertilizers?

How long has Target been allowed to forage?

Here is a list of plants that are actually toxic to birds, you might check a plant/tree book and find out about partical plants/trees around your yard.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5047


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Is paint that is scraping off the walls outside dangerous? My pigeons eat grit like seeds then go out and eat more gravel/sand/tiny rocks... Y?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Prizm said:


> When Target goes outside, he pecks at all sorts of seeds and things in the lawn. Most are brown seeds the size of a pea (We have a cotton wood tree and some sort of pine tree in the yard). Does Target instinctively know what's ok to eat, or should I be concerned?


Short story cause I've told this one here before. We let our Young Birds have an open loft one year. They spent the whole day on the ground pecking, just being a pigeon. Next morning, when I went in the loft, it was like someone had sprinkled gravel on my loft floor. The tiny little acorn things that they ate,,,,,,,,,they threw up and their poop was purple for two days. Don't think it really hurt them, but our birds are not allowed on the ground any more.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,


Well, they probably learned their lesson with 'those' Seeds anyway.

I imagine if you had let them dwon on the ground again, they would have avoided those.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually take Target outside for about 15 minutes a day. He stays in the yard and follows me inside when it's time to go back in...He's not crazy about the "big outdoors" but I figure he needs to fly a little and get some excorsize. The yard does get sprayed twice a year with a pesticide, but I researched it online and it isn't supposed to be harmful to birds (and it hasn't been sprayed this year yet...I also wait about a week and water the grass like crazy before letting the rabbits and bird wander onto it.) I don't think there are any bad plants in the yard..Oh and Lovebirds, no purple poops thank God! What did you think when you saw that? It must have been scary. 

I think Target may be lacking something in his diet, because commercial bird food is almost entirely comprised of millet! I buy him a dove seed mix from a feed store and suppliment it with peas, carrots, brown rice and lentils from the supermarket. I wish I could identify the seeds in my yard.


----------

